# Remember when?



## inspectorD (Oct 20, 2008)

Does anyone else remember things from when they were young.  I remember this when I was like 6 years old, watchin it with my sister.  

Strange, forgotten memories.[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynjIoymWHvU&feature=related[/ame]

Manamana.......

I don't have red hair or green fur coats, but I do have a pair of those glasses.


----------



## Square Eye (Oct 20, 2008)

Yeah, see why our generation is so warped?


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 21, 2008)

So ooo, you know what I'm talkin about??/hehe 

That and HEE hAAAW ...yup...... those where the dayyyyyssss.


----------



## racsan (Nov 28, 2008)

ha ha. i remeber that. but then i dont remember where i left that screwdriver i was just using................


----------



## majakdragon (Nov 29, 2008)

Not sure how old you guys are, but here are some of the things I grew up with. Turn on the speakers.

Take Me Back To The Sixties


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 29, 2008)

The good ol days, I was born in the late 60's.
When life was simpler, slower, and real.


----------



## majakdragon (Nov 29, 2008)

I kinda thought you were young. I graduated high school in 1965 and joined the Marine Corps in 66. Back when I started driving, cigarettes and gas were the same price,25 cents a pack or a gallon.


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah, we hear you. I graduated in 1960, worked my way through school, pumped a lot of that 25 cent gas and smoked a lot of Chesterfields at 25 cents a pack.
It wasn't that I liked the Chesterfields all that much; its just that bums wouldn't smoke them at all. Make sense?
Glenn


----------



## majakdragon (Nov 29, 2008)

Where I lived, all the 'cool" guys smoked Lucky Strikes or Camels. No one smoked filter cigarettes. My Mom smoked Raleigh's (YUCK). I would have dug through public ashtrays before bumming one from her. I worked in restaurants all the way through high school for $1.00 an hour, which was minimum wage then. Served my 5 year apprenticeship when I got out of the service.


----------



## racsan (Dec 1, 2008)

born in '70


----------



## majakdragon (Dec 1, 2008)

Racsan, sorry to hear that LOL. You missed all the really cool stuff. The whole U.S. changed after the 60's, and not for the good. I am also originally from Ohio (Toledo) where I served my apprenticeship. 11 years in Florida and now 5 in Arkansas.


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 30, 2010)

wait..WHAT?/ did somebody call me warped?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 1, 2010)

inspectorD said:


> wait..WHAT?/ did somebody call me warped?



Took a couple minutes to sink in, huh?


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah, I don't hear so good anymore...at least that's what de Wife say's.


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 3, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> took a couple minutes to sink in, huh?


lol.......


----------



## lily694 (Jan 20, 2011)

thats some kid's show


----------



## kaytav (Apr 18, 2011)

I do remember many things which happened with me in my childhood though my memory power is not that much strong yet i do remember coz childhood is a that part of ones life which is unforgettable... cheers


----------

